# Polar Bear Sardars



## Admin (Jan 2, 2010)

*Polar Bear Sardars
NEWS REPORT*



  No, it wasn't a scene from Hardwar of brahmins sending water to their ancestors who were supposedly ensconced on the Sun. Nor was it anyone emulating Guru Nanak's tongue-in-cheek response of watering His fields in distant Punjab by splashing water in the opposite direction.  
  With the snow starting to fall and the temperatures already below zero, a group of young Sardars were simply ringing in the New Year by making waves, polar bear like, in freezing Lake Ontario in Toronto, Canada early in the early hours of Friday, January 1, 2010.  
  The Khalsa Kanucks were lead by  "Captain Kanada" Gill who, at the tender age of 60, proved that you can have fun at any age.

Not to be outdone, Jas "The-Great-One" Singh Jagpal lead the Khalsa Kanucks individually raising $949 and the team as a whole fundraising $2933 towards Habitat for Humanity Toronto, to support local families in need.  
  Kulvir "Flaming" Singh Gill says, "I cannot think of a better way to bring in the New Year than doing something to benefit others and having a little fun in the sun ... or, should I say, fun in the cold!" 
  Kicking off the dip and warm-up was the Dhol Circle, entertaining all participants with amazing dhol rythmns and beats. The Khalsa Kanucks were out in full Canadiana Hockey gear including Kuljit "I-am-off-the-sidewalk" Singh sporting a Winnipeg Jets Jersey and Rana "The-Polar-Bear" Singh Bassi sporting the Quebec Nordiques.  
  "That really got my adrenalin pumping." said Pardeep 'Double-Dipping" Singh Nagra, "it actually made the water feel hot, so hot that I had to take a second dip only to realize the water was freezing."  







Making the biggest splashes were Shamsher "Super-Fly" Singh, Kulbir "Splashing" Singh Dhillon and Harpeet "Dholi" Singh Bajwa who all can't wait to do it again next year.  A few of the Sardars were so excited they forgot to take off their shirts, they included the Gurmit "I-am-not-cold" Singh twins and Harry "Dancing" Singh Mann.

Many family and friends were on hand to join the over 400 participants and supporters as they shouted "Eh O Khalsa Kanucks, Go! 
  [_You can visit the Khalsa Kanucks Facebook page for wonderful pictures and videos of the Polar Bear Dip._] 

_January 2, 2009_


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 2, 2010)

For forum members who are wondering what is happening here. This has become a tradition in North America. It may have started in the United States, possibly in Atlantic City New Jersey. For years, and I think it nearly all men who do this, a bunch run out into large freezing bodies of water, more than half naked, on the 1rst day of the New Year. In the US mem in their 60's are the more common. Seems it has caught on with Singhs, of all ages, in Canada. I have no idea what they do after they dry off. This seems to be a charity event. Good luck to them.

It is currently -15 C in Toronto today. Rising to -10 C by the afternoon. The current water temperature in Lake Ontario is at the average of 3.33 C.


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur (Jan 3, 2010)

What, no Kaurs?

:ice:


----------



## AusDesi (Jan 3, 2010)

Well my mate is in Edmunton Canada atm and he tells me it was -40 a few days ago. He "went out to play" on a -2 degree day. I couldn't help but laugh although I wouldn't mind a bit of cold atm its been a 35-39 degree week here in Sydney. The new year has brought a bit of rain though.


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 3, 2010)

Mai Harinder Kaur said:


> What, no Kaurs?
> 
> :ice:



Mai ji

This would be one time when I permit myself to indulge in reverse chauvinism. There are no kaurs because kaurs have better ..................


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 3, 2010)

AusDesi said:


> Well my mate is in Edmunton Canada atm and he tells me it was -40 a few days ago. He "went out to play" on a -2 degree day. I couldn't help but laugh although I wouldn't mind a bit of cold atm its been a 35-39 degree week here in Sydney. The new year has brought a bit of rain though.



Edmonton is very very very cold.


----------



## Sinister (Jan 3, 2010)

Narayanjot Kaur said:


> Edmonton is very very very cold.


 
Edmonton (aka deadmonton) is the place where fun goes to die...not only is it cold, but flat and boring...their biggest attraction is an oversized mall.

oh and that decrepit steer rearing sister city, Calgary, is just as bad, if not worse.:u):

sorry... couldnt contain myself...ive had bad experiences.


anyways has anyone ever heard of that guy who ran a marathon in his underwear in the middle of winter

YouTube- The Real SuperHumans part 1 of 10


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur (Jan 3, 2010)

Narayanjot Kaur said:


> Mai ji
> 
> This would be one time when I permit myself to indulge in reverse chauvinism. There are no kaurs because kaurs have better ..................




Gurufateh, Narayanjot ji,

That's why I'm staying inside sanctimoniously licking my ice cream. :ice:

Sinister ji, as for Edmonton, my dear little sister Kamal lives there with her family.  OK, it's not the most exciting place on the planet, but happiness is something we carry inside ourselves; nice stuff on the outside is pleasant, but not necessary.  So if you feel deadmonton, that's in you, not the town (I'm realistic;  I won't call it a city).  

Calgary, however, I'll give you.  They are best known for the Calgary Stampede, an annual event where torturing animals is presented as entertainment.:inca:

Trail, BC,  is my least favourite Canadian city;  the smell gags me.

Gurufateh, all you jis out there, and have a chardi kala 2010 CE!  :happy:


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 3, 2010)

Sinister ji

It is uncommonly cold right now in Philadelphia, and not nearly as cold as Edmonton. My feet and hands are painfully numb. 

I hear the they have a good hockey team. What is your opinion of that?


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur (Jan 3, 2010)

Montreal gets bitterly cold in winter because of the Lake Effect from the St. Lawrence Seaway.  I've often spoken about the insanity of my family spending summers in Punjab and winters in Montreal.  It's not nearly as cold as Edmonton, though.  And I believe the coldness of the weather is offset by the very hot Sikh community there!

I loved hockey as a kid.  I must admit I haven't been to a hockey game since I moved to the States in 1986.  

I do remember the hockey team from Trail as being, appropriately enough, the Smoke Eaters.


----------



## Admin (Jan 3, 2010)

Sinister said:


> Edmonton (aka deadmonton) is the place where fun goes to die...not only is it cold, but flat and boring...their biggest attraction is an oversized mall.
> 
> oh and that decrepit steer rearing sister city, Calgary, is just as bad, if not worse.:u):
> 
> ...



wow! i would recommend watching all parts of this video! unbelievable!!


----------



## Sinister (Jan 3, 2010)

Narayanjot Kaur said:


> Sinister ji
> 
> It is uncommonly cold right now in Philadelphia, and not nearly as cold as Edmonton. My feet and hands are painfully numb.
> 
> I hear the they have a good hockey team. What is your opinion of that?


 
i know, i am just biased, i visited calgary once in the middle of june 2002 and I experienced freezing rain, all i had were shorts and t-shirts, so i decided to sit in my hotel room and count the number of squirrels frozen to the side of the trees.

alberta is like the colder canadian version of texas...nobody really takes them seriously and the only reason they matter is because they have oil. HA!

as for the edmonton oilers hockey team, gone are the days of Gretzky, they currently are the worst teams in the NHL...along with Philli flyers 

but hey, thats just ice hockey...it doesnt really matter...speed eating...now that's a sport


----------



## Sinister (Jan 3, 2010)

Aman Singh said:


> wow! i would recommend watching all parts of this videos! unbelievable!!


 
this was aired on discovery channel

i wouldnt mind chlling with that human calculator guy and have him with me as a freind...it would be most convenient...especially in a casino :book1:


----------

